# Lake Stone



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

*I am thinking about taking the camper and the family up to Lake Stone for a weekend soon. How is the fishing up there and what kind of equipment do I need to be successful fishing in Lake Stone??*


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

crickets and wigglers,light tackle will keep the bream kicking.i cant remember if its stone lake or bear lake that has gators so if you take your four legged friend keep him/her in the camper at night.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Don,t know about bear lake, but ther was some gators in lake stone, not some how big. my 2 cents jj


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i remember the park ranger telling my parents as a kid not to leave a dog chained up ,youd find nothing but the chain in the morning.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

lake stone has a large crappie population too so be sure to bring small grubs and spinners. My broinlaw uusually comes back with 30-50 per trip


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you use your motor in Lake Stone or is it just trolling motor? If it is trolling motor only can you use your motor to get the boat back up on the trailer?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

No engines in lake . Trolling ok I guess.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

yes trolling motor only. crappie and bluegill is always good there. I am hoping to get up there in the next few weeks with the family.


----------

